# 3-2-1 Ribs were overcooked!  Anybody been there?



## runway1 (Feb 6, 2017)

First time smoking ribs (well, that explains it!).  Used my MES 30" set on 225°.  3 hrs smoking exposed....2 hrs smoking wrapped in foil.....then I finished them for about 30-40 mins in the oven after slathering at about 375° until beautiful.

Flavor was just excellent.  Problem was the meat just fell off the bone, which to me is a overcooked.  Also a bit dry.  What corrections should I make.

I used St L. cut ribs and did not baste or spritz anything.  I figured for 3 hrs, they wouldn't need spritzing.  Thoughts?  Thanks all!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 6, 2017)

I always use the St. Louis cut...I've never done the 321 thing...just leave them in the smoker at 225 till when you pick them up they sorta crack on top.  6 hrs or so.  always have been juicy and delicious.  very tender but won't fall off the bone.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 6, 2017)

Yep. I've had to knock off an hour in the foil before. I would rather do it there than reduce the smoke time. I also monitor closely after I've sauced and am doing the final cook. I've recently discovered that my smoker temperature readout varies quite a bit. The lift and crack is a good method to determine doneness. When the bones are sticking out about 1/4" is another good visual aid.


----------



## kingzorkan (Feb 6, 2017)

Drop the time in the foil to an hour should get you closer to that pull from the bone that you are looking for.  I have an MES 30 also and have noticed that if you stick to times/temps recommended for traditional smokers you will run a bit overcooked and dry.  Try 2.5-3hrs in the smoke and then about an hour in the foil and see how you like it.  Also, make sure the thicker portions of the rack are lower in the cabinet as they will bear the brunt of the heat from the element.


----------



## nopigleftbehind (Feb 6, 2017)

I like the 3-2-1 method.  Tried the oven twice with other meats and ran into drying out the food.  If you have the time keep to the smoker and watch closely.


----------



## runway1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Good points,  thanks all. I like the idea of primarily decreasing the foil time. Much appreciated!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a different approach, that seems to be catching on.

I smoke my ribs to temp, not time.

An IT of 195 will give you very tender & juicy ribs that don't quite fall off the bone.

Here's my process, maybe this will help you some.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works

Al


----------



## runway1 (Feb 7, 2017)

I like that idea....checking the IT just before foiling.  Thanks, Al!


----------

